# Fresh water and Marine fish together in the same tank ????



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Did I just see a bunch...Clowns, Guppies, Goldfish, Platies, and a Seahorse & Gourami...all seem to be happy together in ONE TANK SAME WATER!!!! WTHHHHH!!!!!!!

Check these videos....










Anyone here got a freshwater fish in a saltwater setup...???


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mollies can live in full salt

Goldfish & Guppies can tolerate salt



or some sharks can live in fresh water

like the bull shark or in this case a banded bamboo catshark








but is it good for them?

That's another topic! 

A comment stated...

*GEX MAGIC POWDER

Magical water enables marine water fish and fresh water fish to live in the same tank by adding electrolyte to fresh water.

Invented by Mr. Yamamoto associated professor of OUS Specialized Training college.

Electrolyte: A substrace that dissolves in water and produces anion and cation. The Solvent has conductivity. Depending on the ionization state, strong electrolytes such﻿ as salt and inorganic acid or weak electrolytes of organic acids are produced.*

Let see them trying to put a freshwater stingray (leopoldi) with a saltwater stingray (blue spotted)! If that works, then I will believe the magical water!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's been done before. I think all the way back in the 1970s? (can't remember anymore, before my time).
There is a special substance you can add to the water that allows fresh water and salt water fish to exit in the same tank. I believe the study concluded that the mortality rate was high and that the salt water fish turns out to be way more agressive than just about any fresh water fish (save pirahna). So in the end, you still have an unbalance environment and have to separate them. It's more of a gimmick than real application.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

